# Word of the Day  -  eigengrau



## SmoothSeas (Sep 29, 2021)

n. The dark grey colour seen by the eyes in perfect darkness as a result of signals from the optic nerves.


----------



## Shero (Sep 29, 2021)

_Eigengrau_ also called Eigenlicht dark light, or brain gray is a a word borrowed from the German language.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 30, 2021)

I don't experience eigengrau very often because I always have some kind of light on and at night in the bedroom I have a lamp that has multi-colors to turn on.  I have that lamp on every night.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 30, 2021)

I love the spectrum that our senses have. I pay special attention to all the "surprising" experiences they present. I notice the vast spectrum of colors when I lay down to sleep. When I first shut my eyes I can sometimes almost SEE the horizon lit up with various colors. I can change the color by willing it...like from off white to blue or red or purple.
  Our whole body reacts to stimuli in infinite ways and thus we are bound to have many surprises along our way/s. Great word of the day. Thnx!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 2, 2021)

Great word and fascinating posts.  Thank you,
 to each of you.


----------

